# vampire teeth



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone has any experience with vampire teeth. i like wearing fangs for halloween but i have a hard time making them stick. ineed some suggestions on which teeth are good and what to use to make them stay in place. any help would be greatly apprecited, thanks


----------



## deadbride (Oct 28, 2006)

I have the vampire teeth that came in a little coffin. The paste stuff that came with them sucked. I went and got fixadent and used it. I put them on the canine (pointed teeth) and that worked fine. Just make sure that the teeth are dry when you put them in. Put the fixadent stuff in the tooth and press it up onto the tooth. Hope that helps, hope I explained it alright.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Ditto we use the fi a dent is ment to be in your mouth and washes out brushes off


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Dental Distortions teeth are good. They will not fall out unless your real teeth do.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree with Dr. Ghastly,
Dental Distortions have some high end teeth, with a mid range price tag.

Thad, the owner/creator of DD, puts a lot of effort into making his product the best available.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Check with http://www.bodybagging.com
They have a haunt make-up dvd, and in it it shows how to make ur own teeth.
Really impressive. He may be able to help u out some.
Just a thought.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Johnny, thanx for the mention, Yes we do have the haunting makeup DVD and it has a segment on making your own teeth, Using Plastipal, We use Platispal ourselves for creating the negative that your real set it when using the store bought teeth. I also would recommend DENTAL DISTORTIONS for the most realistic teeth out there. below are the links to the vendors of each.
Tell them Bodybags said HI.
www.BodyBagging.com ask for ROB Haunting Makeup DVD
www.screamlinestudios.com ask for Jason Plastipal
www.dentaldistortions.com ask for THAD Teeth


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Bags, you forgot to mention that I carry the ScareCrow brand.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

You can always have the dentist file them down to look like fangs...


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Did I mentio that Frightener Carrys the Scarecrow FANGS? check them out at http://www.thefrighteners.com/


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Last year, I bought the DD brand and they work great.
I also bouht the Scarecrow fangs (that come in the clear coofin box) they worked just as well. 
I wore the SC all night at Busch Gardens on roller coasters and enjoyed a few adult beverages with no problem. And wore them all of Halloween night again with no problem, just dont try and eat with them.
With either brand, if you dont fit them right you wont be happy.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

noahbody said:


> With either brand, if you dont fit them right you wont be happy.


That bears repeating.

Take your time when fitting these teeth. It doesn't take a real long time, but if you rush you'll regret it.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks for all the advice. sorry i didn't say thanks earlier, i actually just remembered that i posted this.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I used the scarecrow fangs last year. They work really well. i had to take them out to eat, but I wore them all day and they were fantastic. You only have to fit them once (carefully) and then they just snap back on. My only problem is that I am a very tiny person (this includes the size if the inside of my mouth) so the fangs looked a bit big, but they looked pretty real. I scared a few people.


----------



## deadbride (Oct 28, 2006)

I wore my vampire teeth at MonsterBash in Atlanta on the 3rd of June and people loved it. Of course most of us there are nuts anyway, but it was great. The teeth are great. I use fixodent to hold mine in. And just take them out to eat. They are great!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I used the scarecrow teeth in the haunted house at six flags fiesta texas. they worked really well and for $20 they were really great. I would have them in for hours with no problems except eating however I could drink with them just fine. Actually my profile pic has me wearing them


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's a link to what I have in stock

Free Shipping on any set, no matter how many you want.

http://thefrighteners.com/ScareCrow Teeth.htm


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

nice, i might have to order a new set when i order my contacts (hopefully soon)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

darkness said:


> nice, i might have to order a new set when i order my contacts (hopefully soon)


Which ones do you like?


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i like the natural fangs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

darkness said:


> i like the natural fangs


By far the most popular!


----------

